# Schwinn 72 World Voyageur----------------Tuxedo Time



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 4, 2023)

Picked this up last month. It was repainted but all original except for seat/post. Originally Kool Orange which is the best color but 95% of them seem to be orange. I already have a minty Orange one so decided to go another way. Thoughts were Opaque Green but the lesser World Traveler was that color. Thought one of the original colors, Kool Lemon or Opaque Blue but those are at the bottom of my favorite colors. And no matter what it will still be a repaint so decided on Black to make the chrome on the frame/forks pop. I think it does that.


----------



## Tim s (Jan 4, 2023)

Classy looking bike. I like the color, tape, saddle and rear reflector. Good job Bob. Tim


----------



## Quakertownrich (Jan 4, 2023)

Paramounts and Sports Tourers also came in Opaque green, one of my fav colors.
Black was definitely a different route. Not the bubblegum color of the time, but one late 70s bikes sported. Nice work Bob!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 4, 2023)

Jeez, you can't go wrong with Black! Classic. Very nice resurrection Bob!


----------



## juvela (Jan 5, 2023)

-----

handsome!

expect you are keeping an eye out for a Y.F.C.   Hupel Rider pillar...













the Rampinelli (REG) propstand worn by the machine appears slightly out of place on a Nippon product ;  ^. ]



-----


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 5, 2023)

Thanks guys!!    I consider this one a rescue.  Had sat for decades, I've never seen grease that petrified.  The back wheel and crank would barely move.  I was worried the races might be damaged but after I scraped the grease (if you want to call it that) all was fine.  I must have changed my mind 20 times on the color but kept coming back to my original black thought.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Jan 6, 2023)

Very nice restoration!  I had a Kool Orange World Voyageur and loved the ride.


----------



## bikerbluz (Jan 6, 2023)

Black and chrome always pop!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sunday at 4:51 PM)

Thanks guys.  I do like the look of it also.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Wednesday at 6:18 AM)

To go along with bikerbluz' comment, the chromed head lugs look great with the black paint.


----------

